# Lens Help 18-55mm Vs 18-135mm



## deepakpraveen (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a newbie to DSLR photography, few months back I picked up a EOS 550D with 18-55 kit lens, later added a 55-250 zoom. The combo works great and have managed few decent shots. 

I have been making few outstation trips to keep the photography enthusiast in me active, my visits include places where I could capture landscapes, massive old Hindu temples, people shots, even bird sanctuaries

My shots range between wide to zoom, and find it frustrating to keep changing lens between the 18-55 to 55-250 (there have been instances where successive shots require different lens) . A friend recommended chucking the 18-55 and going in for a 18-135 to solve this problem.

Need your help on making a decision would 18-135 help me overcome my problem ? Also any feedback on the image quality of 18-135, the online reviews are mixed ? Pls help.


----------



## PJL (Mar 11, 2011)

The general quality of the EF-S 18-135 is the same as the EF-S 18-55 and 55-250, so if you can live without the extra reach of the 55-250, the 18-135 would probably make a better general walking around lens.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2011)

I chucked the 18-55 for the 18-105.  I also ditched the 55-200 for the 70-300.

Getting more 'overlap' in your lenses prevents changing them as much.

BTW, it's not 'zoom', it's 'tele' or 'long'.  Zoom means a type of lens, not a certain focal length.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 11, 2011)

I would save some money and go for best of the best walking around lens.  Get a 24-105mm f/4L


----------



## deepakpraveen (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Thx for your replies. 

@PJI - been checking online for user photos, couldnt find any. Most websites havent rated IQ of 18-135 as avg hence the concern
@ Sparky,I just upgraded from a P&S , guess it shows..will use the term  tele henceforth 
@Shwetty  - 24-105 is too exp...looking for a budget walk around lens


----------

